# Favorite Metal Band with Female Vocals



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

I am always looking for more metal bands headed by woman. Not necessarily do i like the operatic vocals like Lacuna Coil or Nightwish...but here are my favs:

1. Arch Enemy
2. Straight Line Stitch
3. Orphan Hate
4. Bloodshoteye
5. The Agonist


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Distillers are a favourite of mine.

I have a penchant for Paramore (or shoudl that be Para*no*more) too though not strictly Metal.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Evanescence, although dont know if they are still going. Love the first album.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Guano Apes


But that's not quite metal is it?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I used to like a bit of Skunk Anansie.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

nightwish for me


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dcj said:


> Evanescence, although dont know if they are still going. Love the first album.


Can't beat Amy lee

:argie::argie:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Can't beat Amy lee
> 
> :argie::argie:


Your dam right there, can you say fitty :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fitty


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> fitty


Oh yes amy lee aint to bad ether :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Arch Enemy for me.

Can't say I'm much of a fan of female sounding vocals and let's face it, Angela Gossow sounds like a bloke! lol


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Within Temptation
Epica


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

dcj said:


> Evanescence, although dont know if they are still going. Love the first album.


I'm going to have to dig that CD out now! I've not listened to that for years, and with any album you've left dormant for a long period, it's like discovering it all over again :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Can't beat Amy lee
> 
> :argie::argie:


Hell yeah!! :argie: Although I've not seen her lately, so I don't know what she's like these days. Btw. I don't mean personally :lol: [dring dring....dring dring] _"Hey, Amy, you've not been around for like, years! If you're still fit, pop over for some Viper lovin' "_

I wish


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

She's still hot!

If you can, check out the mtv unplugged song (Freak on a Leash) she done with Korn...what a voice!!!

Actually the whole set is really good, and has Robert Smith on a song too (The Cure one btw )

:thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Girlschool, from my youth.......


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

L7 - now THEY were fit!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

toomanycitroens said:


> Girlschool, from my youth.......


For some reason i've just had an 80's flashback of Kerrang's babe poster and Doro Pesch in leather! :lol::lol:

Not metal, but perfect indie/grunge/noise - i love the voice of Belinda Butcher from My Bloody Valentine. OK she's not the lead singer, but her vocals are lovely.

My favourite of all though is Juilanne Regan (All About Eve), beautiful voice. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Frothey said:


> L7 - now THEY were fit!


Lunachicks > L7


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Distillers were not metal! Punk as f........

Back on topic......






Another fine looking lady to boot :argie:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

If we are going to count The Distillers as metal, then so are the Daisy Chainsaws.....








Shiny said:


> Lunachicks > L7


Nah, none of them had beards :lol:

Julianne in her prime though....... :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Arch Enemy


----------



## bryansbestwax (Jun 18, 2008)

Viper said:


> I'm going to have to dig that CD out now! I've not listened to that for years, and with any album you've left dormant for a long period, it's like discovering it all over again :thumb:
> 
> Hell yeah!! :argie: Although I've not seen her lately, so I don't know what she's like these days. Btw. I don't mean personally :lol: [dring dring....dring dring] _"Hey, Amy, you've not been around for like, years! If you're still fit, pop over for some Viper lovin' "_
> 
> I wish


I met Amy Lee in person years ago in Toronto with a buddy. Got to hang with the original crew, and yes she is better looking in person.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think she's great in the vid for this track from 'Fallen'. I used to be able to play the guitar part for this, but I've forgot it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I went through a "kind of liking" Kittie stage about 10 years ago and also I still do "kind of like" Lacuna Coil.
The lead singer is quite super too.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Viper said:


> I think she's great in the vid for this track from 'Fallen'. I used to be able to play the guitar part for this, but I've forgot it
> 
> YouTube - Evanescence - Everybody´s Fool


She has a soaring voice that portrays emotion and power all in one and Fallen is one of those albums you can listen to all the way through without skipping a track.
In a similar vein are Within Temptation, check out a track called "What Have You Done?" featuring Keith Caputo on YT. Dont know how to post the link btw.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

big fan of morgan lander from kittie.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't believe that noone has mentioned The Gathering yet. Anneke van Giersbergen fronted the band from 1995-2008(ish) and in that time they went from metal to pretty proggy chill out stuff, but they were always excellent. Check out the earlier metallic Third Chance from Nighttime Birds and You Learn About it from the later Souvenirs album











She also sings a lot on Devin Townsend's (Strapping Young Lad) Addicted! album.

I'm also a big fan of Lacuna Coil and Within Temptation. Both these singers are hotness personified too!

Not a fan of Nightwish, it's a little bit overblown, though I prefer the new singer.

Evanescence's Amy Lee has a brilliant set of pipes, but the songwriting now isn't the same since Ben Moody left the band.

Arch Enemy are also amazing, but you could never tell that was a girl singing from the record!


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Lacuna Coil without question followed by the Gathering.

Lacuna Coil get voted my favourite as she's fitter. Gathering singer has the better voice:


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Skew Siskin. Don't know if they're still going but Nina C Alice is a great vocalist!


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

my cousin pointed me in the direction of halestorm recently

alex


----------



## chris68 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nobody's gonna mention The Distillers? 

Lacuna Coil
Evanescence
Paramore


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

chris68 said:


> Nobody's gonna mention The Distillers?
> 
> Lacuna Coil
> Evanescence
> Paramore


I did mate post #2.

But, apparently, the Distillers are Punk.


----------

